
Litmus: A toolset to do chaos engineering in a Kubernetes native way - Edouar1
https://github.com/litmuschaos/litmus
======
jmisavage
It’s probably alright, but there is an email marketing / testing service with
the same name that’s been around longer.

------
chevman
[https://litmus.com/](https://litmus.com/)

